# So if a channel like this existed.....



## CanzetYote (Oct 15, 2010)

Would you watch it? I made it up myself. This would probably be my dream channel. 

The blocks (in no particular order):

Comedy show Block (2 hours):Hosted by Rigby from Regular Show and Brak from The Brak Show
-Rocko's Modern Life
-Eek The Cat
-Back At The Barnyard
-Regular Show

Anime/Action Block (3 hours): Hosted by Colleen from Road Rovers and Zorori. In the summer, Colleen hosts in a bikini.
-Kaiketsu Zorori
-Dogtanian & The Three Muskehounds
-Swat Kats
-Road Rovers
-Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
-Ginga Densetsu Weed

Sonic Block (2 hours): Hosted by Tails 
-AOSTH
-Sonic SatAM
-Sonic Undergound
-Sonic X

Disney Block (2 hours): Hosted by Gadget Hackwrech who wears a bikini in the summer months
-Chip & Dale Rescue Rangers
-101 Dalmatians The Series
-Tale Spin
-Bonkers

Educational kids Block (2 hours): Hosted by Martha from Martha Speaks
-Clifford The Big Red Dog
-Martha Speaks
-PB&J Otter
-Turbo Dogs

Cartoon Dogs Block (2 hours): Hosted by Dukey from Johnny Test
-All Dogs Go To Heaven The Series
-Beethoven The Animated Series
-Whatamess
-Krypto The Superdog

Nickelodeon Block (2 hours): Hosted by CatDog
-Angry Beavers
-CatDog
-Wild Thornberrys
-TUFF Puppy

Warner Bros Block (3 hours): Hosted by Pinky & The Brain
-Looney Tunes (Full hour)
-Tiny Toon Adventures
-Loonatics Unleashed
-Animaniacs
-Taz Mania

Movies: Hosted by Humphrey from Alpha And Omega
-Balto movies
-All Dogs Go To Heaven movies
-American Tale movies
-Bolt
-Fantastic Mr.Fox
-Alpha And Omega
-Plague Dogs
-Arashi No Yori Ni/One Stormy Night
-Lady And The Tramp movies
-Open Season
-101 Dalmatians: Patch's London Adventure
-Ice Age movies
-Rover Dangerfeild
-Millionaire Dogs
-Cats Don't Dance
-Once Upon A Forest
-Secret Of NIMH
-And more....

Extra shows without blocks:
-Courage The Cowardly Dog
-Capitol Critters
-Wolf's Rain
-Animals Of Farthing Wood
-The Raccoons


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2010)

Probably not.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd watch some of it..
The whole thing would get to me.
Too much animals. I'd need some rest.


----------



## Aden (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope.

Sounds like your only focus is "this show has talking animal people in it so let's put it in and then sort into categories later".
I wouldn't grow too attached to it either because the lawsuits will come down hard on your ass. :V

\"Sonic Block"? What the hell? Get out.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

No, just no >.>

most of them shows are shitty anyways


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

That sounds like an anthro network ran by Gordon Gekko.

This sounds like the network ran by Encyclopedia Dramatica. "This is what those furfags like! Let's laugh at them for liking this shit. Hahaha!"


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

Hurr Durrrr I like to fap to retarded children's shows and slowly lower my IQ at the same time~


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2010)

Find: Robin Hood- No matches found

Doin' it wrong.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> Hurr Durrrr I like to fap to retarded children's shows and slowly lower my IQ at the same time~



You know there's plenty of Rule 34 of those shows on the Internet, right?


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know there's plenty of Rule 34 of those shows on the Internet, right?


 
I know, it's scary.

Accidental running into of rule 34 of Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends one day while f5-ing = eye twitchy and huge mental scar


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

Some of these, sure. Like, I'd watch the Warner Bros block and some of the movies, but I'd avoid the Educational block and the Sonic block like the plague.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> I know, it's scary.
> 
> Accidental running into of rule 34 of Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends one day while f5-ing = eye twitchy and huge mental scar



Who was involved?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 15, 2010)

No. Lol @ Sonic block. 



Nein said:


> I know, it's scary.
> 
> Accidental running into of rule 34 of Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends one day while f5-ing = eye twitchy and huge mental scar


Argh don't mention that shit, I can't unsee it but at least I can try to forget!


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Who was involved?


 Bloo, Frankie, and Edwardo


----------



## Deedia (Oct 15, 2010)

The only catoons i like to watch are the Simpsons and Futurama
The most animies are very well animated but the story sucks and they overdoing it with emotions


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 15, 2010)

> -Back At The Barnyard


I stopped reading here. No thank you.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> Bloo, Frankie, and Edwardo


 
You know, whoever did that had good restraint as far as Rule 34's go. He actually had the good sense to put the hot girl there and refuse to involve that kid Mac in any of this!

In other words, you dodged a few bullets there, Neo.

Fosters was actually a good show, though.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> I stopped reading here. No thank you.


 That show confuses me, why does both the bull and heifer have udders?


----------



## Oovie (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw plenty of reruns of Courage, Rocko, Angry Beavers, and Wild Thornberrys as a kid to do without. The rest of the mentions make me wince from the titles alone, like I got pepper juice in my eyes foaming from the mouth wince. Got nothing against Regular Show, I love it, but it wouldn't get me to watch this network (I imagine the _commercials_ would cause temporary blindness and insanity).


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> That show confuses me, why does both the bull and heifer have udders?



Can you say "Bovine Transamerica"? Even the most twisted fetistic furfaggy minds on FA wouldn't draw shit like this!


----------



## Riley (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd watch Rocko, Angry Beavers, and Animaniacs.

Also your movies section is missing Reservoir Dogs.  Just to keep the title themes going.


----------



## FullMoon (Oct 15, 2010)

Probably not.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Oct 15, 2010)

> Anime/Action Block (3 hours): Hosted by Colleen from Road Rovers and Zorori. In the summer, Colleen hosts in a bikini.
> Sonic Block (2 hours): Hosted by Tails
> Disney Block (2 hours): Hosted by Gadget Hackwrech who wears a bikini in the summer months
> 
> Movies: Hosted by Humphrey from Alpha And Omega


 
Out. Get there.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 15, 2010)

You know, considering all the crap on TV right now, I'd probably watch some of this line up. 

I would just hope you NEVER NEVER, got the wrong idea and thought.
"What if we showed more than Cartoons?" Like *Cartoon Network* did, what a stupid fucking move.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> No, just no >.>
> 
> most of them shows are shitty anyways


 
Yeah.

Where are the Boondocks or Metalocalypse or Drawn Together (flamebait) or Mythbusters or whatever the hell is awesome now?

This seems like just a Cartoon Network/Nickelodeon knockoff.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 15, 2010)

is that the asperger manchild channel


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> That show confuses me, why does both the bull and heifer have udders?


 
Probably because putting a bull's equipment in the same place would have violated some rule or other...  >.<


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> is that the asperger manchild channel


 
As an Asperger manchild myself, I'm deeply offended that you think I would watch that crap.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Only few of the shows sparkle interest to me.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd do a James Jay Lee on it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 15, 2010)

Look on the bright side, at least most of this crap is better than Hannah Montana, or Camp rock, or whatever crap the Disney Channel puts out these days...


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Look on the bright side, at least most of this crap is better than Hannah Montana, or Camp rock, or whatever crap the Disney Channel puts out these days...


 
So true.
A few of these shows/movies are _really_ good, anthro or not.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 15, 2010)

I will admit, I still watch Suite Life of Zach and Cody sometimes because it's oddly funny most of the time.  Also, I'm gonna get flamed for this but...High School Musical 1 was alright, 2 and 3 were garbage though.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Probably because putting a bull's equipment in the same place would have violated some rule or other...  >.<


 they could of put nothing there and just had him have horns on his head like the loony toons bulls o.0


----------



## Machine (Oct 15, 2010)

What the fuck is this supposed to be? Seriously, what is this? Furfag Network?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 15, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What the fuck is this supposed to be? Seriously, what is this? Furfag Network?



No, just a cartoon animal channel...

If it was a Furfag channel, there would be more yiff...and more porn, and whatever.


----------



## Machine (Oct 15, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> No, just a cartoon animal channel...
> 
> If it was a Furfag channel, there would be more yiff...and more porn, and whatever.


A cartoon animal channel full of shit shows. Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 15, 2010)

Most of that is just awful. I'd tune into like 2 hours across the course of any one day :/


----------



## Riley (Oct 15, 2010)

Just realized, all of those blocks only add up to 18 hours.  2 movies formatted for 3 hour runtimes a day?  You're going to run out of movies pretty fast.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 15, 2010)

Actually, I'd probly watch this because, I love some of those shows, the only reason I like back at the barnyard is that Otis (the lead cow) is voiced by Chris Hardwick, he's re-goddamn-diculous, and you can never have too many angry beavers (except for at a feminazi rally, or some parts of FAF)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 15, 2010)

Not everything on the list I care for, but there is a good amount I would watch.
Some of the movies I do have.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm just going to have to say no.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't watch it. Looks like shit.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 15, 2010)

Swat Kats isnt anime.


And no.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll pass and turn on the grown-ups channel.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2010)

Nein said:


> they could of put nothing there and just had him have horns on his head like the loony toons bulls o.0


 
Indeed, so why the udder, then?  Somebody was smoking something when they did that... well, actually, everyone associated with that film's production, I'd say.  "Guy cows" just don't exist...   >.<


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Indeed, so why the udder, then?  Somebody was smoking something when they did that... well, actually, everyone associated with that film's production, I'd say.  "Guy cows" just don't exist...   >.<


 This is one of the things about Barnyard that I can't stand. 
Unless those are actually just four tiny penises.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> This is one of the things about Barnyard that I can't stand.
> *Unless those are actually just four tiny penises.*


 
I hate to say it, but... Unfortunately, no.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 16, 2010)

You didn't use Sherlock Hound in the anime block whilst having all those other crappy shows (not including Swat cats)?
Also, get out. We don't want a channel specifically designed to give a sonic fan a boner.


----------



## Ames (Oct 16, 2010)

Fuck no.


----------



## mapdark (Oct 17, 2010)

The sole fact that you mentioned a Sonic Block and Gadget in bikinis is enough for me to say ABSOLUTELY no


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Oct 17, 2010)

This list sucks and you should be ashamed of yourself. D : |


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 17, 2010)

1) Throw the list out.
2) Replace entire line-up with nothing but Animaniacs, Freakazoid, Angry Beavers, and Invader Zim.
3) ??????
4) PROFIT


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah, hell yeah.  I miss Freakazoid.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I died a little.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 18, 2010)

Me for *The Blast Channel*. Explosives and stuff getting blown up 24/7. Plus the _Best of Mythbusters._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2010)

Ginga Nagareboshi Gin and Ginga Densetsu Weed are just gory Japanese Balto. It's alternating scenes of "D'awwww" and "YOU RIPPED OFF MY FACE!"
...and these are the best on your list.

Maybe add Hyper Police to anime block.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 18, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Me for *The Blast Channel*. Explosives and stuff getting blown up 24/7. Plus the _Best of Mythbusters._


 
You forgot Michael Bay movies.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Swat Kats isnt anime.


 
Imagine if it was...


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 18, 2010)

needs moar jailbot


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd probably tune in from time to time. Not crazy about (or don't know) a good most the stuff on that list, but there are a few good ones


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 21, 2010)

Did you seriously put "Tiny Toon Adventures"?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Oct 21, 2010)

Id watch some of it (angry beavers ftw)


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 22, 2010)

I probably wouldn't watch it to WATCH it, but to have something like that on in the background occasionally look over to see whats on and watch a few minutes then go back to what I'm doing, that'd be pretty nice.

Why is everyone so insistent on shunning the Sonic shows? What was so bad about them? I grew up with those shows. Used to get up early every morning before school to watch SonicSatAM.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 22, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I probably wouldn't watch it to WATCH it, but to have something like that on in the background occasionally look over to see whats on and watch a few minutes then go back to what I'm doing, that'd be pretty nice.
> 
> Why is everyone so insistent on shunning the Sonic shows? What was so bad about them? I grew up with those shows. Used to get up early every morning before school to watch *SonicSatAM*.


 
Say that fast, and it sounds like SonicSatan. But your right, they were cool.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 22, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Say that fast, and it sounds like SonicSatan. But your right, they were cool.


 
As much as all these people hated on them, the actual shows were alright. The fans are intolerable, though.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Oct 23, 2010)

I can watch most of these shows/ movies at my own convenience on my computer. :|


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 23, 2010)

Angry Beavers was the only thing on that list I ever remember liking.


----------



## HappyBunny (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe if I was 5-14 years old.


----------



## Subrosa (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't watch TV, so no.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 17, 2010)

what about dragon ball z? D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 17, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> what about dragon ball z? D:


 what


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> what about dragon ball z? D:


 
That was totally worth bumping this thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2010)

Is calling in a fake bomb threat an option?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2010)

So close guys...so...fucking close a few more days would of made it a necro D=


----------



## Summercat (Nov 17, 2010)

Psst:

Don't like a thread, don't reply to it.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

You know what that is missing?

POKEYMON.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

For real you have like every cartoon ever except Pokemon. Why the hate, man??


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> For real you have like every cartoon ever except Pokemon. Why the hate, man??


Pokemon is for children, it has no place in such a sophisticated channel.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> For real you have like every cartoon ever except Pokemon. Why the hate, man??


 Pokemon has animals. Why can't it be on his dream furfag channel?




SirRob said:


> Pokemon is for children, it has no place for such a sophisticated channel.


Sophisticated Channel? Where?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Pokemon has animals. Why can't it be on his dream furfag channel?
> 
> 
> 
> Sophisticated Channel? Where?



I was talking to the OP, not you..?

???
?????

We are both agreeing on the same thing. Pokemon should be on the list.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> That was totally worth bumping this thread.


 
They just came out with a retooled version: Dragon Ball Z Kai


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> They just came out with a retooled version: Dragon Ball Z Kai


 
I'm sure it didn't cost too much, I don't know why they didn't do it sooner. A couple of animation loops ("powering up", "two people punching each other while floating", "flying somewhere", "general screaming loop 03") and some standing poses + voice acting = eight more seasons of this shit


----------



## Tag (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, I'd probably watch the entire Warner Brothers block.  Especially since it is hosted by Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 18, 2010)

Tag said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'd probably watch the entire Warner Brothers block.  Especially since it is hosted by Pinky and the Brain wearing bikinis.


 
FTFU.


----------



## Tag (Nov 18, 2010)

Hahaha!  You know, I thought about writing the bikini thing!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2010)

Tag said:


> Hahaha!  You know, I thought about writing the bikini thing!


 You added it as a joke, right?



..... right?


----------



## Tag (Nov 18, 2010)

lol  Yes!  Though Brain in a bikini would be hilarious.


----------



## Machine (Nov 18, 2010)

Tag said:


> lol Yes! Though Brain in a bikini would be creepy.


Oh I agree entirely.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Never.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Two words, HELL NO! Your dream channel, my worst nightmare. I'm like the goth from hell and you say Disney block, I would rather pierce my eyeballs than watch Disney anything. Fuck mickey mouse, yea literally he needs a 20 inch horse cock up his ass as punishment for ruining a perfectly good channel number along with all other Disney characters. If the rating is lower than R, I don't like it, period. My music on right now, Metallica with "The day that never comes" and not Justin "fuckfag" Beiber.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 20, 2010)

I would probably watch it for some of the older shows.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 16, 2011)

Wox said:


> I'm like the goth from hell. If the rating is lower than R, I don't like it, period. My music on right now, Metallica with "The day that never comes" and not Justin "fuckfag" Beiber.


 How HARDxCORE of you. Bl


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 16, 2011)

Add the old Pokemon and Digimon series (emphasis on old) and I'd probably only watch this channel for those and Angry Beavers.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 16, 2011)

Probably not =/

I like some of the shows but I don't think I could watch an entire network of animal cartoons


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2011)

CanzetYote said:


> -PB&J Otter


 
Christ almighty! Run!


----------



## Squeak (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe. I love classic cartoons and there certainly are some good ones on there.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 18, 2011)

Necro of a horrid thread.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 18, 2011)

Mmmmaaaaybbbeee...but if Samurai Pizza Cats were involved, you would have me completely.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

i would say that i wouldn't watch much of it at all.


----------

